# Bewerte den Film über dir...



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffies ^^

Wie das Spiel funktioniert sollte wohl klar sein. Bewertungen gehen von 0-10, es wäre auch schön wenn ihr kurz erläutert, wie ihr zu der Bewertung kommt. Kurze Trailer gehen denke ich auch in Ordnung. Und es wäre sinnvoll nur zu bewerten, wenn ihr den Film kennt. 

So, dann fang ich mal an:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2011)

_Jetzt müsste man das Bild nurnoch sehen :-O_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Nun muss man es aber sehen, falls nicht es ist Public Enemies.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2011)

_Alles klar :-)

Für mich 9/10.

Johnny Depp , Christian Bale , die "Geschichte" an sich und die Kameraführung sind mir die 9 Punkte wert.

Wieso 9? : Einen Punkt Abzug für die (zumindest empfand ich es so) Langatmigkeit.
__
----------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

8/10. Mochte ich früher sehr, tolle Story und gute Schauspieler. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2011)

Shaun of the Dead <3 10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2011)

Hm, naja. War unterhaltsam, aber irgendwie auch ein bisschen übertrieben. 8/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juni 2011)

Muss man den überhaupt noch bewerten? ;D

10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (21. Juni 2011)

10/10







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2011)

_Die Splattereffekte sind in Ordnung gewesen - Story bekannt..naja..gute 7/10 würde ich sagen.

-------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

Hab ich mal bei nem Kumpel geschaut, war ganz in Ordnung. 8/10.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2011)

extrem langartmig aber ansonsten richtig nice 8/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juni 2011)

ziemlich grausig - total übertrieben, um Längen schlechter als Teil 1 der noch originell war - war schwer enttäuscht 2/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2011)

Ich mochte Star Trek nie besonders.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

langweilig - nur Jurassic Park 1 ist super 2/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (22. Juni 2011)

War ganz unterhaltsam. Popcornkino halt. Leider habe ich mir unter einer Verfilmung von Sherlock Holmes etwas anderes vorgestellt. Zu wenig Atmosphäre, zu viel Action und zu flache Charaktere.

Trotzdem 5/10 für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. Juni 2011)

4/10 eigentlich ganz nett aber trifft nicht so meinen Geschmack, mag so Agentenzeugs nicht besonders




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Ich mag Filme mit Brad Pitt eigentlich nicht so, aber der ist so ne Ausnahme. Auch wegen Morgan Freeman ^^ 9/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (25. Juni 2011)

Zu "Sieben" nochmal: ich fand Kevin Spacey als "John Doe" am Besten.


Ich mag Filme, wo man sein Hirn anstrengen muss. 
Setting, Story, Schauspieler - hier passt alles 10/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (26. Juni 2011)

10/10  Fightclub, muss man mehr sagen?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Hat mir nicht gefallen, die ersten 3 waren um Längen besser. 6/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juni 2011)

10/10 - Find den geil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

9/10. da haben disney und pixar mal was tolles geschaffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

Man sieht kein Bild

Edit: ah doch jetzt.
7/10 gefällt mir ganz gut, habs auch schon mehrmals angeschaut.

Silent Hill Movie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (30. Juni 2011)

Silent Hill: einfach nur überirdisch!

Das Spiel und auch die Adaption für die Leinwand, dieser Film habe ich auch als Homage an mich als Spieler empfunden.

Also eindeutig 10/10







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Hat mich nicht besonder gefesselt, ja ja schöne Effekte aber die Story fand ich Plump, das Original fand ich besser. 6/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ong-Bak


----------



## Jordin (3. Juli 2011)

... kenn ich leider nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fast & furious five

Würd' mich mal interessieren, ob den irgendwer gut fand? ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

mööööp 0/10 Durchgefallen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (3. Juli 2011)

Von der schauspielerischen Leistung her kein Reisser, aber von den Bildern hätte ich mehr erwartet, leider kannte ich das Buch schon.
Dennoch ist die Story immernoch richtig gut und überzeugend (auch wenn nicht alles 100% logisch ist geschweige denn wahr ist), es ist saugute Unterhaltung.

8/10
------------------------------------------------------------------





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Joa, mal für nen Abend ganz nett. 7/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

ganz ok 7/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beste Doku, die ich je gesehen habe *_*


----------



## Jordin (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> beste Doku, die ich je gesehen habe *_*


-ever!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velynn (4. Juli 2011)

8/10 der Film ist genial.

Hostel 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juli 2011)

0/10: habe ne halbe Stunde geguckt aber ich hasse solche Filme - k.A. was viele daran toll finden ist mir schleierhaft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (5. Juli 2011)

5/10 war ok paar lustige Szenen dabei



einer der besten Filme für mich vorallem der Soundtrack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juli 2011)

vollkommen richtig 8/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

